# Russian SUV



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

Source

the instrument panel is straight from a chevy, and check out the thickness of the window glass :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Isn't Englishrussia some caricaturist site? 

Anyway, that's not an SUV but a tank for the rich. Sniperproof probably.


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Very Gothic creation. I like it. Makes the Hummers look like school vans.


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

Get Smart said:


> Source
> 
> the instrument panel is straight from a chevy, and check out the thickness of the window glass :nuts:


It's quite nice, but not a SUV but rather an offroad or even an armored vehicle to be more precise


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

That's not quite "SUV". This vehicle is a armored military style VIP carrier.

"Combat is the fastest armoring all-road vehicle in the world with the unique protection capabilities from level B2 to the highest level - B7, or what is more, it includes protection from 12,7 mm bullet."
http://www.armoringgroup.com/modules.php?name=eng_discription

Price - varies from 138 000 to 247 000 USD


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

It seems to have more style than the H2 SUT


----------



## VikramRao (Sep 2, 2007)

The hummer has one up on this though, anyone seen the youtube vid of a hummer climbing a wall ? the body of the kombat looks decent, but on the inside everything looks like an afterthought. The Hummer in the long run is a better bet then this. Id still like one of each please.


----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)

Combat T98

http://www.armoringgroup.com/


----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)

Military GAZ 2330 Tiger


----------

